# Michael jackson is the most famous person ever besides jesus and the most sucessful artist of all time



## Saoirsecel (Nov 20, 2020)

And hes always been ugly


----------



## Soalian (Nov 20, 2020)

That guy who played basketball right?


----------



## Saoirsecel (Nov 20, 2020)

Soalian said:


> That guy who played basketball right?


Jackson is a thousand times more popular than jordan


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 20, 2020)

he’s also extremely good at singing, dancing, songwriting he’s tall and he was pretty gl before he bleached his skin


----------



## RoundHouse (Nov 20, 2020)

Dnr


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 20, 2020)

Aeons said:


> he’s also extremely good at singing, dancing, songwriting he’s tall and he was pretty gl before he bleached his skin


he would be like a 4 on this site. probably a 2 considering hes african


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Nov 20, 2020)

Just be as popular as Jesus Christ bro


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 20, 2020)

jackson became popular in the 70s, a hyper sexualised society but nowhere near the last 30 years


----------



## loksr (Nov 20, 2020)

Aeons said:


> he’s also extremely good at singing, dancing, songwriting he’s tall and he was pretty gl before he bleached his skin


He was 5’9” but yeah this thread is cope, Michael was pretty gl before the surgeries


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 20, 2020)

loksr said:


> He was 5’9” but yeah this thread is cope, Michael was pretty gl before the surgeries


he’s 5’9? wtf no way


----------



## loksr (Nov 20, 2020)

Aeons said:


> he’s 5’9? wtf no way


Yep, both google and celebheights agree on that
He looked taller cause he was skinny as fuck
He weighed like 120 pounds


----------



## Lux (Nov 20, 2020)

You forgot about Hitler & Muhammad


----------



## Hector (Nov 20, 2020)

The most famous person in history besides Jesus and Muhammad and other religios related semimyths persons liie Buddah, is Adolf Hitler 

Take the Hitlerpill. Everyone know who is.


----------



## mkoomz (Nov 20, 2020)

Aeons said:


> he’s also extremely tall and gl








Michael Jackson Height - How tall


Michael Jackson height is 5ft 9 or 175.3 cm tall. Discover more Celebrity Heights and Vote on how tall you think any Celebrity is!



www.celebheights.com


----------



## Soalian (Nov 20, 2020)

Hector said:


> The most famous person in history besides Jesus and Muhammad and other religios related semimyths persons liie Buddah, is Adolf Hitler
> 
> Take the Hitlerpill. Everyone know who is.


You do know what the Hitlerpill is, right?

Cyanide capsules.


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 20, 2020)

mkoomz said:


> Michael Jackson Height - How tall
> 
> 
> Michael Jackson height is 5ft 9 or 175.3 cm tall. Discover more Celebrity Heights and Vote on how tall you think any Celebrity is!
> ...


u are a good reader tbh


----------



## Saoirsecel (Nov 21, 2020)

Hector said:


> The most famous person in history besides Jesus and Muhammad and other religios related semimyths persons liie Buddah, is Adolf Hitler
> 
> Take the Hitlerpill. Everyone know who is.


No, many uneducated people dont know who hitler is, its not even close seriously, i met a lot of people that dont know who hitler is, never met anyone that doesnt know who mj is


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 21, 2020)

He had nice facial ratios ngl


----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 21, 2020)

Soalian said:


> That guy who played basketball right?


no, that's michael johnson.


----------



## Soalian (Nov 21, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> no, that's michael johnson.


No it's definitely not him;

You're confusing him with Michael JORDAN, the famous singer.

I was talking about Michael JACKSON, the famous baseball legend that anyone knows


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 21, 2020)

nah Obama is


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 21, 2020)

There's a website ranking most famous people taking into account when they were born + wikipedia page views


https://pantheon.world/explore/rankings?show=people&years=-3501,2015


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Nov 21, 2020)

yeah and was followed by false pedo accusations his whole life because he was ugly lol


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Nov 21, 2020)

Hector said:


> The most famous person in history besides Jesus and Muhammad and other religios related semimyths persons liie Buddah, is Adolf Hitler
> 
> Take the Hitlerpill. Everyone know who is.


Buddha was a real person tho


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Nov 21, 2020)

He wasn't that ugly before the excessive plastic surgery and bleaching


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Nov 21, 2020)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> There's a website ranking most famous people taking into account when they were born + wikipedia page views
> 
> 
> https://pantheon.world/explore/rankings?show=people&years=-3501,2015



Doesn't seem accurate ngl


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Nov 21, 2020)

Things were different back then. Of course I cant put my finger on all the details but there were tons of famous actor, musicians, etc. who were average or even ugly. Not so anymore


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Nov 21, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> And hes always been ugly


Jesus mogs 🙏


----------



## Deleted member 10915 (Nov 22, 2020)

Aeons said:


> he’s tall



5' 9"


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Nov 22, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Things were different back then. Of course I cant put my finger on all the details but there were tons of famous actor, musicians, etc. who were average or even ugly. Not so anymore


Elab


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hitler is arguably more famous.

Also Alexander the Great, Martin Luther King Jr. are pretty famous as well


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Nov 22, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Elab


Well if you take a look at the most famous musicians from that time period, there are almost 0 people who were really good looking. Elton John, michael jackson, simon and garfunkel, these are some of the biggest record sellers from the 70s and 80s. Some of the biggest actors from then were dustin hoffman, jack nicholson, al pacino, robert de niro. If you look at pictures of these people even from when they were young they do not look like 8 or 9/10 handsome chads. But I would have trouble to name more than 3 or 4 male superstars or super celebrities on that level nowadays who are not good looking. Maybe Samuel l jackson is the biggest I can think of now who isnt good looking. Its even worse with the music industry. Every big artist now is a woman or a handsome man who is a sex symbol and sells records to girls and women that way. These artists now only last for a few years when they are young and good looking and then someone else slightly better looking replaces them. Meanwhile artists like michael jackson or bands like metallica had careers that span decades until they are all old and unattractive


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Nov 22, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Well if you take a look at the most famous musicians from that time period, there are almost 0 people who were really good looking. Elton John, michael jackson, simon and garfunkel, these are some of the biggest record sellers from the 70s and 80s. Some of the biggest actors from then were dustin hoffman, jack nicholson, al pacino, robert de niro. If you look at pictures of these people even from when they were young they do not look like 8 or 9/10 handsome chads. But I would have trouble to name more than 3 or 4 male superstars or super celebrities on that level nowadays who are not good looking. Maybe Samuel l jackson is the biggest I can think of now who isnt good looking. Its even worse with the music industry. Every big artist now is a woman or a handsome man who is a sex symbol and sells records to girls and women that way. These artists now only last for a few years when they are young and good looking and then someone else slightly better looking replaces them. Meanwhile artists like michael jackson or bands like metallica had careers that span decades until they are all old and unattractive


Big fax, society is getting blackpilled day by day, tik tok is just the nail in the coffin


----------



## Soalian (Nov 22, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Big fax, society is getting blackpilled day by day, tik tok is just the nail in the coffin


You know when you just slip on the snow just a little, when walking in the mountains, and that it causes a bit of ice to fall off,

but in fact you're setting a whole avalanche in motion, with the snowball effect?

Well, that's the same thing for TikTok and the final stage of our degenerate Civilization, before the avalanche, or implosion,etc,... however you want to have it


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Nov 22, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Well if you take a look at the most famous musicians from that time period, there are almost 0 people who were really good looking. Elton John, michael jackson, simon and garfunkel, these are some of the biggest record sellers from the 70s and 80s. Some of the biggest actors from then were dustin hoffman, jack nicholson, al pacino, robert de niro. If you look at pictures of these people even from when they were young they do not look like 8 or 9/10 handsome chads. But I would have trouble to name more than 3 or 4 male superstars or super celebrities on that level nowadays who are not good looking. Maybe Samuel l jackson is the biggest I can think of now who isnt good looking. Its even worse with the music industry. Every big artist now is a woman or a handsome man who is a sex symbol and sells records to girls and women that way. These artists now only last for a few years when they are young and good looking and then someone else slightly better looking replaces them. Meanwhile artists like michael jackson or bands like metallica had careers that span decades until they are all old and unattractive


Samuel L Jackson is already 71 tbh he was acting back then in the days of de niro


----------



## Deleted member 430 (Nov 22, 2020)

Made a thread on him way back on .co

https://incels.is/threads/michael-jackson-was-probably-blackpilled.43663/
I tihnk he was blackpilled and lookism aware, knowing that looks was a determining factor in success


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Nov 22, 2020)

Michael Jackson called out the evil Jews thats why they threw him under the bus

The jews also corrupteeld him to bleach his skin and shit, they abused the hell out of him


----------



## Deleted member 8461 (Nov 22, 2020)

this is what gigachad status looks like




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 22, 2020)

wolfhaleywang said:


> View attachment 820523


LOL @ ever taking women serious again after seeing stuff like this.


----------



## TRNA (Nov 22, 2020)

he was decent looking in the thriller era and okay in the bad era








after that he went way too far on surgery, and his condtion + whitemaxxing worsened, still the greatest artist/performer of all time


----------



## pineapple (Nov 23, 2020)

You guys are too young to understand this but Micheal Jackson during the thriller era was considered a heart throb.

In the 1980s light brown and light skinned men who were boyish and skinny were very, very popular in media.

To the point that comedians amongst that generation it’s joked that that era was pretty and “soft” light skin men decade.





















Not just famous men, it was the American equivalent of Kpop in Korea. Men who were more boyish looking and light skin were getting snatched up by gorgeous black women of all shades. Hell I’m the product of it.

also didn’t just do “too much” he experimented with ethnic rhinoplasty in its infancy and thus had to deal with the ramifications of that through revisions that whittled away his nose more and more of his nose


----------

